# Luxating patella



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Sadie is scheduled for her LP surgery tomorrow! I'm nervous !!! This is her first surgery... I am so scared! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor girl. How old is she?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Well she is a rescue the vet estimates about 5ish 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

(She is getting her spay done next) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw poor girl. Best wishes for tomorrow. Please let us know when she makes it through ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Awe thanks so much


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She will be fine, speaking from experience we are 5 months post-op and it was the best thing we could have done for Bella, any questions or worries don't hesitate to ask either as a post or PM me.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

get well soon!!! the hardest part will be trying to keep Sadie still..... Chico was trying to run/play fetch two days after his LP operation...... keep us updated!


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you all! Approximately how long will I have to restrict her from jumping around and on things?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm taking her in right now wish me luck I'm so nervous Ahhh I feel so bad for leaving her 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Keep us all posted. Been through it with Frankie and he is scheduled to have other one done soon. It's a big surgery but they are spunky little creatures!


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

The nurse was very helpful! Sadie will be there over night till tomorrow around 5. The house is so quiet . No little bell noise  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*hugs*.... you're not alone when feeling those roller coaster feelings......

here is the journal I wrote when chico went for surgery...It also have graphic pics so you can see what to expect... Chico was pretty out of it for a day but the second day he was walking, occasionally trying to put pressure on the leg....


*CHICO'S SURGERY*




.


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh my Jan! Thank you for posting that for me to read. I am just laughing at the part where you explained you contemplated grabbing Chico from the nurses and running back home because that was going through my mind this morning!!! So helpful to see I'm not alone in my feelings lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Longest few hours of my life this morning! But the surgeon just called and let me know Sadie's surgery went amazing with no complications and she is doing well in recovery. She will be ready to come home tomorrow at 4 . I hope she's happy to see that her mommy didn't abandon her in the place that is scary and painful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sadiebabes said:


> Longest few hours of my life this morning! But the surgeon just called and let me know Sadie's surgery went amazing with no complications and she is doing well in recovery. She will be ready to come home tomorrow at 4 . I hope she's happy to see that her mommy didn't abandon her in the place that is scary and painful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Fantastic news, so relieved for you. Please keep us updated on her progress. X


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

So glad to hear the good news.... She will recover faster than you think....... they are such little Troopers and hearty doggies...

Glad you liked reading the Journal....... its quite a LONG read but hopefully it helps others going thru the same thing.....


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

So glad things went well, how is Sadie doing?


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Well she is staying over night. I haven't seen her since I dropped her off this morning. I will post updates when I pick her up tomorrow afternoon. Thank you all for your support you don't know how much it means


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Please keep us posted XX


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

I spent the morning making my house handicap friendly for when Sadie comes home! Hauled out the big kennel & took away the couch. Sorry little babes no couch jumping for a while!
View attachment 8518



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

SADIE UPDATE! She is now home doing well. OMG when the nurse brought her to me I cried! I felt so dumb haha! little thing is sleeping now. Her whole eye ball is pupil she is so high from the meds. I gave her some snacks and she is so happy to be home! The whole surgery cost me: $1806.00 CN. The first Dr was going to charge me $3500 - fewf because of course my pet insurance is not going to cover her. We have a check up appointment in 10 days. I'm so thrilled to have her home. No more sleepless nights for mommy! Here is a picture of her getting snuggied up at home.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad the surgery went well! Here's hoping for a speedy recovery. She looks happy to be home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

View attachment 8524

Snoozing


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

so glad to see her home..... it warms my heart to know she is on the road to recovery..... *puppy pats for Sadies)


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

View attachment 8535

Feeling pretty good after mommy have me my pain meds 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

View attachment 8537

So I bought Sadie a pen today so she has a bit more room while I'm at work 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so glad you got the pen. It will make things so much more comfy for her AND you!


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes thank god!!!! She did so well today in the pen! So proud of her she is such a trooper


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Feel better dear Sadie! I'm sure with mama's care you'll be better than new in no time! Hugs & kisses! :love2:


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a Sadie update she is doing great. Her knee is healing nicely and her stitching looks good the scar will be minimal the vet did and amazing job
View attachment 8633

View attachment 8634



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am SO glad to hear she is doing well........the scar looks really good.....


----------



## Sadiebabes (Oct 24, 2012)

I know I'm so pleased with it you can't even see the stitches he stitched them inside so she wouldn't be able to pull at them.. Looks like is healing very well


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

